# White Afgha Hound Male Lost



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

White Afghan Male lost from Central London near Olympic village

DogLost - Lost: White Afghan Hound Male In South East (E11) 'JEFFERSON' 67561


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

buffie said:


> White Afghan Male lost from Central London near Olympic village
> 
> DogLost - Lost: White Afghan Hound Male In South East (E11) 'JEFFERSON' 67561


Update......seems he has been found safe and well.


----------

